# 2001 Chevy Tahoe LS



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

I am looking to clear some parking space in the driveway. Selling our 2001 Tahoe with about 166000 miles. White exterior, with some body damage to the rear fender. Might have jack knifed a four wheeler trailer last fall when I was backing up to see elk :shock:. Tan leather interior is in great shape, with third row seating. I just replaced the rear brake pads, including caliper and bracket on one side. Tires will not pass inspection, and the price reflects this. Has been posted on KSL for a couple weeks at $4200. I would take $3500 from this forum. 

Anyone interested?!?! I can text pictures as well.


----------



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

Somebody? Anybody? 

Offers?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd like it... but I have enough vehicles for now.. no more parking spaces unfortunately.. I have a 2005 Silverado crew cab with 213k miles... this has plenty of life left.. nice looking ride..


----------

